# New and on Lupron Depot and others pills!



## Noodledoo (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello, I am new to FF. It has been gr8 to be able to read some of the positive stories and have someone to share my experience with. 

To keep a long story short. I have had endometriosis for 15 years (I am now 29). I have had many operations. Recently I had a large cyst removed and they discovered the the endo is now stage 4 and is very severe. My doc has said that it is now in-operable. I am currently on Lupron to put my body thru menopause and hopfully stop the endo enough so that I can start IVF in 6 months. 

Side effects are horrible and I have been put on Efexor to control the depression. I am worried about the effects when I come off Efexor and was wondering if anyone has has any experience with this? I have read some horror stories! 

I have been mis-diagnosed twice by the NHS   so I will be having IVF in South Africa (with a great specialist) However, this means being away from my partner so thinking of having it here. Any suggestions for a private clinic here?

Have a good weekend x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi piexe,

Sorry to hear what a tough time you have had.  I cant give you any advice about the drugs you are on - I've never heard of them, let alone taken them!  But there must be someone on here who can help you so wait and see.  

As for private clinics in the UK - there are lots of them.  It would help to know where you live.  The most sensible thing is to start your search near to home so you dont have too much travelling when you have to go to the hospital for scans and tests and all the rest of it.  I'm sure you will get great advice from everyone here.  I'm currently at the Lister Hospital in London, but have also been to the Hammersmith Hospital (London too).  I'd be happy to tell you how I got on, but dont know whether you are near enough to London to consider either of these.

All the best,
Love Olwen xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya honey

Welcome to fertility friends from a fellow endo lady

I am so sorry that u have been misdiagnosed by the nhs previously.

I have had this experience too but there is good ones out there!!

Whereabouts are you living??

Wishing u lots of luck with ur treatment honey

I have just finished a 2 month course of zoladex which is similar to lupron, and have been on effexor too.

I came off them about 2 months ago, no probs what soever.

Did have an occassional down day but otherwise no probs 

If you need to have a chat feel free to send me a message

Emilyxx


----------



## Noodledoo (Jan 11, 2005)

Hi Emily

Thanks so much for the email. It is great to know that I have finally found people who understand and are in similar situations. 

I have had endo for 15 years so the NHS didnt misdiagnose that - they did however tell me that I had cervial cancer and missed a cyst the size of a large grapefruit. The cyst damaged my fallopain tubes which at that point, was one of the only unaffected things.

Everything is a bit of a mess now but the Luron does seem to be working which is good. I live in SW London. I have contacted CARE to see what they charge and it does look like going to South Africa is my best bet - I just cant afford to do it privately here. There is a silver lining however, the NHS have accepted that they messed up so I will be meeting with them to see how they can assist me - hopefully that will all work out. 

Thanks again for the email 

Take care 
x


----------

